# chrome的Tampmonkey里的脚本点击无反应

## leg

当时安装的chrome的时候好像有个NS_什么的错误提示，用了Tampmonkey，主要是为了下载百度网盘之类的。可是点击菜单的下载之类的，跟没点击一样。不知道是什么问题，在单位用其它的Linux发行版的chrome都正常的。知道的可以指点一下吗？

----------

## xiaobo

你重新安装看看！！！

----------

## hergentoo

QQ浏览器的Tampmonkey插件下载百度网盘比较好使

----------

